# For Sale: x105c DF Lowrance Fish Finder



## catchnrelease

For Sale: x105c DF Lowrance Fish Finder . $325.00

Like new, excellent condition, used one year. Dual Frequency 50/200 kHz, 35d/12d cone angle transducer with built-in temperature sensor. 4,000 watts peak-to-peak & 500 watts RMS.


----------



## LIVE2FISH

Do you have manual, any extras with this unit ,what is the process for payment on this ,shipping cost to 94534 
sent info to [email protected]
thanks


----------



## catchnrelease

Real sorry, but I sold this unit early last summer.


----------

